

Ask YC : [Optionally] Statically typed languages on the JVM? - randomhack

I know of 2 statically typed languages on the JVM : Java and Scala. Any other interesting languages on the JVM which are more or less stable enough to use? I already know a lot of dynamic laguages run on the JVM like Jython and JRuby but not too many nice statically typed languages around.<p>Something with optional static typing like Common Lisp will also do. (I know about ABCL but its GPL and I am not sure how well CLOS maps to JVM for example).
======
bayareaguy
<http://flp.cs.tu-berlin.de/~tolk/vmlanguages.html> mentions Groovy -
<http://groovy.codehaus.org/> \- a dynamically and/or statically typed
language (i.e. static typing is optional, otherwise it defaults to dynamic
typing) high level scripting language for the JVM which compiles down to
bytecode either at run time or compile time. It features closures, neat List
and Map syntax, integrated markup language and expression language, auto-
boxing, operator overloading, mixins, AOP interceptors etc.

------
PieSquared
"but its GPL"

What's wrong with the GPL? Are you planning to modify the language itself?

